# How to make A3 1.8t as fast as a stock S3 from a roll



## vayron333 (Sep 16, 2015)

What mods would require? I can do stage II APR here where I live, change the exhaust, is that enough since I am lighter?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

interested


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

A new engine and bigger turbo....and tune. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

It'll definitely be tough, but stage 2, light wheels, good tires will put you a lot closer than most people w an s3 want to believe. Check out the golf forums (golfmk7 or here in vortex). I know there's a stage 2 1.8 golf putting down some very impressive numbers. Your biggest challenge is going to be the dsg as it's going to be your limiting factor for power output and the different gearing will always put you at a slight disadvantage.

With all that being said, you can still a great sleeper capable of beating a lot of cars on the road


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Isn't the Audi A3 1.8T fast as a Lexus IS-250. 


and the A3 2.0T is as fast as a Lexus IS-350.


----------



## markmk5 (Jun 26, 2011)

*A3 1.8*



gamegenie said:


> Isn't the Audi A3 1.8T fast as a Lexus IS-250.
> 
> 
> and the A3 2.0T is as fast as a Lexus IS-350.


My A3 1.8 Is just as fast or faster then S3.... New Speed cold intake ...APR Stage-2 Tune... APR Downpipe with High Flow Cat.... Magnaflow Catback Exhaust...


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## vayron333 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the input. By the way I live in Europe and here we get a manual with the 1.8 T engine and it makes slightly more power 180hp. Do you think I will need to upgrade my clutch to handle this power?


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Trade in value of your A3 plus cash on a S3. Less cash if you get a used S3.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

vayron333 said:


> What mods would require? I can do stage II APR here where I live, change the exhaust, is that enough since I am lighter?


Get a 2.0T quattro and chip it? That'd be really close. Going that far with a front wheel drive is silly. (I can say that because I've done it before...)


----------



## Antariusz (Nov 19, 2014)

seymore15074 said:


> Get a 2.0T quattro and chip it? That'd be really close. Going that far with a front wheel drive is silly. (I can say that because I've done it before...)


That would be really close, however, if he's in Europe, they don't have that engine option available.

The 1.8t IS the top of the line engine there (also afaik the only one with awd maybe too?)...

but yea, stage 2 tune with a downpipe will get you close to stock s3 levels.... that being said, a stage 1 S3 will still be faster than a stage 2 1.8t


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

Here is the road test on car and driver of the Golf TSI 1.8 turbo stock with dsg: [email protected] mph (the Audi S3 stock did [email protected]) that is 3 seconds quicker and 20mph faster..

Golf TSI(1.8) http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2015-volkswagen-golf-18t-tsi-automatic-test-review

Audi S3 (proper 2.0, not the watered down 2.0 on the GTIs) http://www.caranddriver.com/audi/s3

I understand that the tune helps a lot but the 1.8 TSI platform is a OK platform. I see the test ran a [email protected] For instance, I ran a 100000 mile VR6 gti [email protected] and it was only rated at 174hp.


----------



## vayron333 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. Yes in Europe depending on where you live you can have FWD 1.8T manual or dsg . 0 - 100 for manual 1.8T in the Audi catalogue is quoted at 7.2 sec while the DSG at 7.3 sec strange because normally DSG is a bit faster. On the other hand, quattro 1.8T with dsg does it in 6.8 sec. 

Top speed of 1.8 manual and DSG is 242 km/h and for quattro 235 km/h. I am taking these numbers from the official audi catalogue I got from the dealeship in Cyprus. 

We dont get a 2.0T motor but we get the S3 saloon which currently cost 12K more than the 1.8.

The quarter mile for my car is 15.2 and i dont remember that trap speed. The official weight with a driver and 90% full tank is 1340 kg or 2954 pounds when converted. That said on the car and driver review above for the Golf the 0-60 for the dsg golf was 7.7 while a manual golf did it in 6.8 sec. Please read through the article. With APR tune stage I here in cyprus I can get my car from 180 to 252 according to them. Considering my lower weight and no power loss from 4wd on a roll I should be really close even more so if not faster at the top with the stage II and downpipe/intake/exhaust.


----------



## pipedwho (Aug 10, 2015)

The Quattro has the 6 speed wet clutch which has launch control. That's probably how it achieves the faster times. The DSG from stationary misses out if you just boot it, as the turbo takes time to spool while you're just starting to move. With a manual (or launch control) the turbo is spooled in advance and has full torque immediately available.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have an APR Stage 2 A3 1.8T FWD Stronic.

Catless downpipe and Intake... and yeah is fast.. 1/4 time are low 14's...

I'm getting limp mode from time to time though, not fun. Im not sure if its gearbox protection or ECU.

Maybe @Arin could enlight us.

My point is its definitely faster, but not sure if faster than an stock S3.

From Zero, I have LOOOOOOOOOOTS of throttle lag, need a pedal box... :banghead:


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

vayron333 said:


> Thanks for the input. By the way I live in Europe and here we get a manual with the 1.8 T engine and it makes slightly more power 180hp. Do you think I will need to upgrade my clutch to handle this power?


Yes, geta clutch, you'll eat yours in no time at those torque levels.


----------



## vayron333 (Sep 16, 2015)

jasso86 said:


> Yes, geta clutch, you'll eat yours in no time at those torque levels.


That's what I thought. Do you know any aftermarket clutch to recommend?


----------



## vayron333 (Sep 16, 2015)

jasso86 said:


> I have an APR Stage 2 A3 1.8T FWD Stronic.
> 
> Catless downpipe and Intake... and yeah is fast.. 1/4 time are low 14's...
> 
> ...



Great! I wonder if the above mods on a 6 speed manual car with an upgraded clutch would give me these numbers.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

vayron333 said:


> Great! I wonder if the above mods on a 6 speed manual car with an upgraded clutch would give me these numbers.


Depends on your shifting/driving habilities but sure, same potential! :thumbup: and you have the advantage of it being manual, you could put an IS38 turbo and easily achieve 320 bhp (just pure guess).. of course with the correct clutch, wich I'm not sure it exists on the market right now.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

vayron333 said:


> What mods would require? I can do stage II APR here where I live, change the exhaust, is that enough since I am lighter?


Gonna need good tires and some luck on a stage 2 most likely.


----------



## vayron333 (Sep 16, 2015)

jasso86 said:


> Depends on your shifting/driving habilities but sure, same potential! :thumbup: and you have the advantage of it being manual, you could put an IS38 turbo and easily achieve 320 bhp (just pure guess).. of course with the correct clutch, wich I'm not sure it exists on the market right now.


Thanks! I will ask around to see if I can find a clutch before I got to stage 2.


----------



## vayron333 (Sep 16, 2015)

sevenVT said:


> Gonna need good tires and some luck on a stage 2 most likely.


Yes certainly. I will start looking for the clutch. Any good summer tires to recommend? My car came with Dunlop Sport Maxx RT tires, good but not the best. My local tuning shop recommends Michelin Pilot Sport 3. I also believe Bridgestone have something better to offer. Any recommendations?


----------

